# Activar un diodo led con sonido.



## mikeltj (Sep 21, 2005)

Hola. Saludos. Es la primera vez que entro en el foro. 

Necesito el esquema de un circuito para activar un diodo LED mediante un micrófono tipo Electret o parecido. Al escucharse un ruido quiero que se encienda el LED solamente mientras dure ese ruido o sonido. Especie de vúmetro para sonido...

La idea es hacerlo con transistores pero no sé cómo...

Saludos,
Mikel


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 22, 2005)

bueno mira no tengo uno a mano, pero te explico.
Polarizas un transistor en emisor común, donde tu resistencia de base va se el electrec la lamparita la colocas en paralelo con la resistencia de colector.


----------



## mikeltj (Sep 23, 2005)

Gracias PITBULL por tu respuesta.

Lo he pensado mejor. Necesito el esquema de un circuito para activar un diodo led mediante un micrófono tipo Electret al escucharse un ruido solamente mientras dure ese ruido o sonido. 

Especie de vúmetro con sonido...

Si me das alguna idea y me detallas el circuito te lo agradecería... 

Saludos
MIKEL


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2005)

Creo que este proyecto te puede servir, lo descargue de la pagina:

http://electronickits.com/


----------



## Randy (Nov 9, 2007)

el LM386 con un capacitor de entrada muy grande.

lo use para un clapper ( aplaudes y se prende la luz), lo malo es su consumo de corriente que en mi caso era excesivo, pero creo que a ti te sera muy util,

saludos


----------



## yashez (Ene 5, 2008)

Te adjunto un circuito basado en un par de amplificador. El led estará encendido mientras dure el sonido y se apagará gradualmente cuando pare. Si quieres que se apague inmediatamente después de que el sonido pare, quita la etapa del diodo y condensador.

Por cierto, debes el cambiar el generador de tensión V3 por un micrófono.


----------



## nadiazadith (Mar 28, 2008)

yo estoy haciendo un proyecto similar, solo que en lugar de un solo led debo utilizar varios para indicar la intensidad del sonido en db que entran por un microfono , utilice un circuito que amplifica con opams la señal que manda el microfono que era de pocos mv  y le hice algunas adecuaciones


----------



## flaco_esteban (Ene 26, 2011)

Hola amigos del foro 

Yo quiero hacer el mismo proyecto pero al reves, osea que el led este encendido, con alimentacion de su respectiva bateria, y se apague cuando le mande señal de auidio, Yo arme un pre para micro electret para captar la señal pero no se me ocurre como hacer el resto... Si me podrian ayudar se lo agradesco de antemano...


----------



## mgsturm (Jul 2, 2012)

Mikeltj/Nadiazadith

Han podido finalmente implementar el electret para encender un led?

Estoy justamente queriendo hacer lo mismo, necesito colocar un microfono electret que cuando haya sonido encienda un led y cuando deje de haber sonido se apague. Despues necesitaré armar algun filtro para permitir que se encienda el led ante frecuencias superiores a un corte (posiblemente arriba de 15Khz).

Tendrán algún circuito para pasarme que sea simple de implementar con el electret y el encendido del led?

Soy nuevo en esto.

Muchas gracias,

Martin


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 2, 2012)

mgsturm dijo:


> Mikeltj/Nadiazadith
> 
> Han podido finalmente implementar el electret para encender un led?
> 
> ...



Utiliza el buscador del Foro, hay varios temas sobre lo que estas consultando y mas actualizados.


----------



## LucioBarbieri (Ago 7, 2012)

Hola gente, he visto el circuito del mensaje #7 y me ha surgido una duda.. que es lo que aparece arriba del TL081? no me doy cuenta que es, dice 100 kohm..

ademas, que es el TL081? jaja

alguien que me ayudee!!

gracias


----------



## tannke (Ago 7, 2012)

Lo primero es una resistencia variable de 100K.
Lo segundo un amplificador operacional.

Ambos son componentes básicos de electronica. Un saludo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 7, 2012)

Hola Amigos, el circuito que se expone en el post N7, tiene un grave problema de diseño.
El transistor carece de resistencia pull-Dn, por lo tanto el condensador de acople una vez cargado, no producira accion al transistor mencionado. Vergonzoso sabiendo que el diseño proviene de un Ing.


----------



## LucioBarbieri (Ago 8, 2012)

Como seria con un resistencia pull-dn? donde estaria? podes pasarla? gracias..


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 8, 2012)

Amigo LucioBarbieri, la resistencia pull-Dn, debe conectarse en la base del transistor respecto de masa el valor debe ser digamos 100k, ademas puedes añadir a esta resistencia un diodo tipo 1N4148 conectado en antiparalelo a la misma para asegurar que el condensador se descargue rapidamente en cuanto la salida del operacional tienda a ser 0V.


----------



## LucioBarbieri (Ago 9, 2012)

quedaria algo asi? (adjuntado) me refiero si puse bien la resistencia de 100kΩ y el diodo 1N4148 (resistencia pull-dn) que dijo Gudino Roberto duberling..

lo probe en livewire y como no tiene microfono use una pila de 1.5v y hice el "sonido" con el interruptor de la pila.. supongo que seria el mismo sistema..

el problema que tengo es que el led se prende y enseguida se apaga y no se prende mas.. porque es eso? no funciona mi idea? o conecte algo mal? 

ayudaaa!! quiero sacarme esta dudaaa!!

gracias, un saludo

LucioBarbieri


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 10, 2012)

Amigo, lo que sucede es que has conectado mal tanto la resistencia como el diodo, como mencione la resistencia se conecta en modo pull-dn, pues para ser mas claro se conecta entre base y emisor del transistor y el diodo en las mismas condiciones que la resistencia pero en modo inverso, es decir el catodo conectado a la base y el anodo al emisor.


----------



## LucioBarbieri (Ago 10, 2012)

Aaahhhh.. muchas gracias.. lo probe y anda barbaro  se los dejo por si las dudas 
recuerden que en ves de un microfono puse una pila.. asi que para que ande tienen que prender y apagar la pila como si estubieran hablando por el microfono.. tiene un interruptor entre la pila y el resto del circuito.. lo prenen y apagan con la letra "s". Un saludo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 11, 2012)

Hola Amigo, bien, bueno no tengo una version de SOFT actualizada para abrir tu proyecto, pero si dices que funciona, exitos entonces.-


----------



## LucioBarbieri (Ago 11, 2012)

Si quieres te dejo el link del "livewire".. es el mismo que yo tengo.. anda barbaro


http://www.mediafire.com/?eu0celxkal6008u


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 12, 2012)

Muchas Gracias Amigo!!!!.-


----------



## mgsturm (Ago 17, 2012)

LucioBarbieri,
Muchas gracias por el aporte de este diseño de LED mediante sonido, justamente estoy necesitando armar lo mismo pero colocándole un filtro pasa altos para que el led solo se encienda luego de superada la frecuencia de corte (E.j 10Khz). Alguno podría ayudarme con esto?.
Es decir, como debería modificar este diseño para incorporar ese filtro y solo ver que el led enciende en frecuencias altas pero no en bajas.
Saludos,
Martin


----------

